
Show HN: Distributed dmesg at Facebook - jcalvinowens
https://github.com/facebook/fbkutils
======
victorhugo31337
I'm a bit curious, what is the advantage of using netconsd over a centralized
syslog server?

~~~
jcalvinowens
Scalability mostly: netconsd can handle several gbps of netconsole spew,
standard syslog servers choke and start dropping messages way before that.

